# Comment louer ou acheter des Films sur Apple TV ?



## wayne (17 Février 2008)

Après la mise à jour, on devrait pouvoir louer des films. 
Je ne trouve pas comment faire. pour acheter les musiques ou vidéoclips, c'est ok, mais les films... je patauge un peu.
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà fait ?
Est-vraiment en service ?

Pour le reste, je commence à bien manipuler mon Apple TV, c'est un super boitier.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

wayne a dit:


> Après la mise à jour, on devrait pouvoir louer des films.


et t'as lu ca où?

La location est encore USA only...


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

Ce qui signifie qu'en se créant un compte sur l'iTunes Store US et en payant par PayPal, on peut mettre une adresse aux States et ainsi louer... en VO, forcément !


----------



## wayne (17 Février 2008)

Et pour la France, c'est pour bientôt ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

courant 2008
( je ne plaisante pas  c'est vraiment ce qui est dit....)

la raison est simple
un vrai casse tête juridique et faudra bouger pays par pays


----------



## patricepnc (18 Février 2008)

je me laisserai bien tenter maintenant par cet aplpe tv.. mais pas a ce prix   quand vont ils baisser la bete comme aux US ? 
sinon, qualqun a til essayer visionner en HD les films ?


----------



## wayne (18 Février 2008)

Les bandes annonces de films sont longues à charger, mais de qualité!


----------



## wayne (23 Février 2008)

On peut lire ceci dans les nouveautés:
Voir la pièce jointe 16355


Mais comment faire pour louer ? 
Sur Apple TV, rien non plus.


----------



## pim (23 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un a posé la même question que toi deux posts au dessus :



wayne a dit:


> Et pour la France, c'est pour bientôt ?



Et il a obtenu une réponse très claire il me semble :



pascalformac a dit:


> courant 2008


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

:rateau:





pascalformac a dit:


> courant 2008
> ( je ne plaisante pas  c'est vraiment ce qui est dit....)
> 
> la raison est simple
> un vrai casse tête juridique et faudra bouger pays par pays



comment acheter des films sur mac?:rose:


----------



## napalmatt (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

En ce qui concerne iTunes/Apple TV, à part quelques séries, toujours rien du côté des films il me semble.


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

sur le store on voit le type de bande son 
 mais le descriptif n'indique pas si le film est en HD ou SD

comment savoir

la compression c'est en MPEG4 ?

merci


----------

